# 3 point for 318



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a cat 1 3 point for my 318. Also, looking for a better mower deck that hasn't been beat up, and a 2 cylinder push blade. On a budget here but can do some trading, like some cabinet work or something.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Keith. It's actually a 0 cat and they are pretty darn rare and expensive, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! I also have a JD dump cart, 80 series. I can't make out the serial # on it but my dad bought it new in the mid 70's. It's not it bad shape but you can tell it's been used. I've hauled tons of rock and wood in it when I was home. It needed tires again because of dry rot. In that process, I noticed the outside bushings in the wheels where extremely worn. So I punched them out and cleaned the wheels up and decided to bead blast them and prime them. I went to the paint shop and the guy mixed me up some JD yellow so I could repaint the wheels. Got a price for bead blasting the bed and frame for around 75$ and called the JD dealer for decals, 35$ but no "80" decal for the front. Dealer can't find where the cart had that decal on it. Not sure where I can get a retro decal. The bed is rough but no holes in it. Too much work to make it a show piece, but was thinking I'd clean it up, put some lipstick and eyeliner on it and do a spray on bed liner on the inside. I still intend on using it as needed. The pic I have isn't very good but the cart is currently on it's side awaiting new shoes. The Tractor is my bargain for 750$. These were taken last fall after I got my ride. 

But I just need tires.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I fabbed a 3-point for my 317,that uses the deck-lift tab. It works very well,and I'll try to find the pics of it. it should work on the 318,as well. 
You should be able to view it in the John Deere section of May,2012. the thread was "JD317 dirt plow?!?!" . It operates off the deck lift bar.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's some info on the 3pt hitches...

http://johndeere.fr.yuku.com/topic/159
http://www.redlandhill.com/JD3pt_hitch.html

Nice setup there. Even beat up, the 80 cart is worth money, so a simple facelift is worth it. $750 is a steal--good job!


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the hook up on the 3 point info. I have some of what I need, just not the lift arms and chains and some other small items, but the info is great and I can now make what I need and finish my project. After that, I need to make a bracket for a 200# elevator weight.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, so I started a new thread for the dump cart. Anyway, here's some pics of what I have for a 3 pt.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Long time since I've been here. I have finally got around to having some lift arms, and lift brackets fabricated. I say that, but really I'm having the parts bent up and I'll weld them when I get them. While they are getting bent up, I need to replace the swivels for the lift brackets. There's a whole lot of rattle goin' on there.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

1 thing are they rusted 
Try replacing them


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I know, It's been forever. But here are the images after I finished with the 3 point. I still need to replace the top swivels, but other than that, here it is.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great, nice job!!!:cheers:


----------

